# solvang century/half century



## ifouiripilay (Apr 9, 2007)

anyone have experience in riding the solvang century/half century?i'll be coming from san diego and i'm looking for insight on the course and what to experience wheather wise in march. any input would be great, thanks.


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

A couple years ago we had rain, hail and snow. Last year it was winds. It's really too soon to say what may be in store for us this year. Just come prepared for anything. It's been pretty wet lately and they are calling for more of the same as winter marches on, so my best guess is that it may be a tad damp this year. We'll see!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

the first 2 hours of the ride is COLD. the mid day is hot. Dress for weather change.
two years ago, there was hail hitting you in the face. 4 years ago it was beautiful.


----------

